# MTN Sausage Stuffer...  Anyone have one?



## bigfish98 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am in the market for a sausage stuffer and I was thinking of purchasing the 7L vertical MTN stuffer that I saw recently.  My only concern is that I will be buying online and I have never seen one in person so I can only guess as to their construction and workability.  Does anyone have one that they could share some info on?  Thanks!

bigfish


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 20, 2012)

What size and price is it?


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 20, 2012)

Its a 7 liter which i believe is about 15 pounds.  Don't know price yet.  Online auction.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would recommend the one I have, which is 15 lb. SS stuffer from Northern Tool with heavy duty metal gears.  It is built like a truck, believe me!

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065

Here's a Qview along with my other stuff:








And the stuffer itself:







it is often on sale, usually $20 off or so.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll second what Pops said, I would go with the Northern stuffer.


----------



## mds51 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am just starting to look for a stuffer. Does this brand have extra tubes available for smaller items like snack sticks? Also for someone who is doing small amounts of Sausage making is the 5 pounder as well made except for the metal gears? I continue to learn more about this fun hobby thanks to this great forum. Thank You ALL!!! mds51


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I took a chance and snagged the one I was looking at on ebay.  Got it for over 100 less than what Amazon wants for it.  Hopefully it works well and I can't post a review of it on here!  Here is a link to the one I got:


Bigfish


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 22, 2012)

Enjoy your new obsession!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats on the new stuffer... looks like the 7l is a 15 lb stuffer.. Good luck with your new toy

Joe


----------



## dpeart (Mar 22, 2012)

I've got one of those, from Ebay as well.  It has been really nice, but I've only done about 40 pounds of sausage with it.

enjoy,

dave


bigfish98 said:


> Well I took a chance and snagged the one I was looking at on ebay.  Got it for over 100 less than what Amazon wants for it.  Hopefully it works well and I can't post a review of it on here!  Here is a link to the one I got:
> 
> 
> Bigfish


----------



## johnn9 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have one it seems to be a well made unit also purchased it on ebay. Only complaint is when i inquired about buying a spare silicone ring I was told by the seller it was $50.00 for an oring I darn near sxxt myself. I have been looking around to see if I could purchase it else where. Im not giving someone $50.00 for a oring. The unit is made in China FYI


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 23, 2012)

johnn9 said:


> I have one it seems to be a well made unit also purchased it on ebay. Only complaint is when i inquired about buying a spare silicone ring I was told by the seller it was $50.00 for an oring I darn near sxxt myself. I have been looking around to see if I could purchase it else where. Im not giving someone $50.00 for a oring. The unit is made in China FYI



That's ludicrous!!!!
That's definitely a MAJOR problem with this design, that weird ring.
That's one of the reasons why I recommend the Northern stuffer,
Another thing that I don't like about the MTN and others like it is that big elbow at the bottom, too much sausage left un-stuffed.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 23, 2012)

johnn9 said:


> I have one it seems to be a well made unit also purchased it on ebay. Only complaint is when i inquired about buying a spare silicone ring I was told by the seller it was $50.00 for an oring I darn near sxxt myself. I have been looking around to see if I could purchase it else where. Im not giving someone $50.00 for a oring. The unit is made in China FYI


Just a heads up on the o-ring. If your o-ring is like the one on the right make sure the cavity side of the ring is facing down when installed... The ring expands out to create the seal. It should last many years.... Whats the diameter of the ring and what type







Joe


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

On the Northern Tool stuffer, the 3/8" stuffing tube is perfect for 19mm snack sticks.  It doesn't come with it but one for an F. Dick stuffer fits it perfectly, such as http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_123&products_id=434   (currently sold out, but check with other suppliers for it also).

The 5 lb'r is as well made.  The nylon gears could strip out if mishandled however, trying to push out the very last ounce and cranking too hard.  Easy fix is to get dowel rods that you can push out the remaining left in the stuffing tube after removing it with casing still attached.  Shown here:






 


mds51 said:


> I am just starting to look for a stuffer. Does this brand have extra tubes available for smaller items like snack sticks? Also for someone who is doing small amounts of Sausage making is the 5 pounder as well made except for the metal gears? I continue to learn more about this fun hobby thanks to this great forum. Thank You ALL!!! mds51


----------



## mds51 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank You for the response and information on the 5 pound stuffer. We now have a Nothern Tool Company in Oklahoma City and i will check out both sizes. The dowel rod idea looks like a winner and simple way to get all the goods out. Once I get either unit I will see if a flared piece of SS tubing will fit in the 3/8 tube for snack sticks or just fit on the unit. Your advice had made my purchase decision a lot easier. The forum has saved me a lot of time on trial and error for both purchases and the actual smoking of expensive meats and fish and cheese.  The forum has been the best site for my restarting of this great hobby. A big thanks to everyone!!!  mds51


----------



## jimmyh (Mar 23, 2012)

This stuffer comes in many different brandings. I looked at the one in Northern Tool as well as Scheel's Sporting Goods in Fargo, ND. Huge price difference and the only actual difference was the sticker on the side. I ended up walking into Gander Mountain in Fargo and saw the very same stuffer with Gander Mountain branding for less than Northern Tool. The sale price was $170 (just before Christmas). Moral of my story...watch the pricing and compare the actual stuffer. The Northern Tool stuffer is a good buy but the LEM branded stuffers of the same style are extremely overpriced at some of the retailers out there.

Looks like the current pricing is the same at the two locations. Gander may have made a special purchase last fall as they have a whole pallet of the 15lb on the showroom floor.

http://search.gandermountain.com/?D=sausage+stuffer&Nty=1&N=0&Dk=0&Ntt=sausage+stuffer

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial


Pops6927 said:


> I would recommend the one I have, which is 15 lb. SS stuffer from Northern Tool with heavy duty metal gears.  It is built like a truck, believe me!
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065
> 
> ...


----------



## mds51 (Mar 23, 2012)

Will the LEM tubes fit the Northern Tool Units? Even though the LEM  are overpriced at our local Bass Pro Shop, they have a good selection of tubes and other accessories.  mds51


----------



## jimmyh (Mar 23, 2012)

I am quite certain that the LEM stuffers (of this style) are identical and the tubes should fit very well.


----------



## kagy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope someone's still following this thread.  I have an MTN and have busted that ridiculously expensive O ring.  It's either replace it or look for a new stuffer!  Problem is, I can't find a source for parts.  Anyone have a company or telephone number for me?


----------



## kagy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope someone's still following this thread.  I have an MTN and have busted that ridiculously expensive O ring.  It's either replace it or look for a new stuffer!  Problem is, I can't find a source for parts.  Anyone have a company or telephone number for me?


----------



## rexlan (Sep 18, 2012)

Probably the same one that is on the grizzly stuffer.  think they are $1.00

www.grizzly.com/products/h6252/parts


----------



## rexlan (Sep 18, 2012)

Probably the same one as on the Grizzly stuffer.  $1.00

www.grizzly.com/products/h6252/parts


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

They're definitely not the same o-ring...MTN and Grizzly!


~Martin


----------



## mds51 (Sep 18, 2012)

If it is just a  plain O-Ring and not groved or a special shape I would try an Industrial Plumbing Supply that has large O-Rings that are used on Commercial Domestic Hot Water Units and therefore are quite large and are food grade safe. I have purchased O-rings that are 6 inches in diameter and larger for such units. Good Luck!!!


----------



## kagy (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks gents.  It is a grooved O ring, unfortunately.  I've got a query into Weston.  Seems all these companies today have forgotten what a phone is.  They all want you to contact them via email, and take days to answer, if at all.

At the moment I'm dead-in-the-water, where my stuffer is concerned.  Almost ready to fabricate a new plunger, sans O ring, out of a synthetic cutting board.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 18, 2012)

kagy said:


> Hope someone's still following this thread.  I have an MTN and have busted that ridiculously expensive O ring.  It's either replace it or look for a new stuffer!  Problem is, I can't find a source for parts.  Anyone have a company or telephone number for me?


MTN stuffer? is it a gander mountain stuffer or a elk mountain product... What size, do you have a picture of the unit..... more info.......

Joe


----------



## mike johnson (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the 7 litter MTN stuffer also. Its been working great so far. I had no Idea of the o-ring cost though OUCH!!!. this is what it looks like.Its all stainless.













Sausage stuffer.png



__ mike johnson
__ Sep 19, 2012


----------



## nybbq (Sep 19, 2012)

I use my stuffer with no O ring at all as It seems to allow the air to get out better. The meat is stiff enough when cold and have had no issue doing this at all.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 19, 2012)

Your o ring has the v groove? like the one on the right in post 13... Cabelas uses this type. I would check with them...  I'll look through my stuff for spare parts and see what I can find

Joe


----------



## daveomak (Sep 19, 2012)

Grainger has silicone o-rings....  Seems buying 1 is about the same as buying a package...   At least you will have a stuffer that can function...  Dave

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/o-...-silicone?Ndr=textsearchesinbase+true&sst=All


----------



## kagy (Sep 19, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> I have the 7 litter MTN stuffer also. Its been working great so far. I had no Idea of the o-ring cost though OUCH!!!. this is what it looks like.Its all stainless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what my MTN stuffer looks like.  Thanks for posting the pix, Mike.  My own stuffer's cylinder has an inner diameter of approximately 5.75 inches and a length of 8 inches.  I think it would be classified as a 5 pound.


----------



## kagy (Oct 1, 2012)

Thought I'd check back in with the final solution. After A LOT of searching and research, this site helped me the most in fining a replacement O ring for my MTN stuffer.  I couldn't find the exact fit, but went out on a limb and bought one from Weston supply that has a grooved ring, much like the one I needed to replace.  The ring had a very slightly different ID and OD that the one I broke, but it stretches just enough to fit the plunger and works great.  Shipping cost more than the product.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 1, 2012)

please give part# and info for it. Id like to get 1 just incase mine breaks. T.Y.


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> please give part# and info for it. Id like to get 1 just incase mine breaks. T.Y.


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 14, 2012)

Try WaltonsINC.com   they should have it. Used to be called Midwestern Supply.

http://www.waltonsinc.com/c-375-waltons-sausage-stuffer-parts.aspx

its about 4 bucks


----------



## kagy (Oct 15, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> please give part# and info for it. Id like to get 1 just incase mine breaks. T.Y.


Very sorry for the delay - was out hunting.  Weston Products, phone 800-814-4895, part number 73-0516, description: Stuffer, 5# & 11# - Plunger O-ring.


----------



## kagy (Oct 15, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> please give part# and info for it. Id like to get 1 just incase mine breaks. T.Y.


Let me try this again.  The first time didn't seem to work.

Sorry for the delay in responding, Mike, I was out hunting.  Anyway, that Weston Supply part number is 73-0516 and the description is "Stuffer, 5# & 11# - Plunger O-ring."


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 15, 2012)

kagy said:


> Mike Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > please give part# and info for it. Id like to get 1 just incase mine breaks. T.Y.
> ...


Thank you for responding. I hope the hunt went well


----------



## kagy (Oct 16, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> Thank you for responding. I hope the hunt went well


How can being in the Idaho Clearwater range in October not go well, Mike?  God's country.  Oh, and yes, I got a deer, too!  Time to get the grinder out!


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on the deer.If you have any left over im in Lacey
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am in the market for a sausage stuffer and I was thinking of purchasing the 7L vertical MTN stuffer that I saw recently.  My only concern is that I will be buying online and I have never seen one in person so I can only guess as to their construction and workability.  Does anyone have one that they could share some info on?  Thanks!

bigfish


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 20, 2012)

What size and price is it?


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 20, 2012)

Its a 7 liter which i believe is about 15 pounds.  Don't know price yet.  Online auction.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would recommend the one I have, which is 15 lb. SS stuffer from Northern Tool with heavy duty metal gears.  It is built like a truck, believe me!

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065

Here's a Qview along with my other stuff:








And the stuffer itself:







it is often on sale, usually $20 off or so.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 20, 2012)

I'll second what Pops said, I would go with the Northern stuffer.


----------



## mds51 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am just starting to look for a stuffer. Does this brand have extra tubes available for smaller items like snack sticks? Also for someone who is doing small amounts of Sausage making is the 5 pounder as well made except for the metal gears? I continue to learn more about this fun hobby thanks to this great forum. Thank You ALL!!! mds51


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I took a chance and snagged the one I was looking at on ebay.  Got it for over 100 less than what Amazon wants for it.  Hopefully it works well and I can't post a review of it on here!  Here is a link to the one I got:


Bigfish


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 22, 2012)

Enjoy your new obsession!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats on the new stuffer... looks like the 7l is a 15 lb stuffer.. Good luck with your new toy

Joe


----------



## dpeart (Mar 22, 2012)

I've got one of those, from Ebay as well.  It has been really nice, but I've only done about 40 pounds of sausage with it.

enjoy,

dave


bigfish98 said:


> Well I took a chance and snagged the one I was looking at on ebay.  Got it for over 100 less than what Amazon wants for it.  Hopefully it works well and I can't post a review of it on here!  Here is a link to the one I got:
> 
> 
> Bigfish


----------



## johnn9 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have one it seems to be a well made unit also purchased it on ebay. Only complaint is when i inquired about buying a spare silicone ring I was told by the seller it was $50.00 for an oring I darn near sxxt myself. I have been looking around to see if I could purchase it else where. Im not giving someone $50.00 for a oring. The unit is made in China FYI


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 23, 2012)

johnn9 said:


> I have one it seems to be a well made unit also purchased it on ebay. Only complaint is when i inquired about buying a spare silicone ring I was told by the seller it was $50.00 for an oring I darn near sxxt myself. I have been looking around to see if I could purchase it else where. Im not giving someone $50.00 for a oring. The unit is made in China FYI



That's ludicrous!!!!
That's definitely a MAJOR problem with this design, that weird ring.
That's one of the reasons why I recommend the Northern stuffer,
Another thing that I don't like about the MTN and others like it is that big elbow at the bottom, too much sausage left un-stuffed.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 23, 2012)

johnn9 said:


> I have one it seems to be a well made unit also purchased it on ebay. Only complaint is when i inquired about buying a spare silicone ring I was told by the seller it was $50.00 for an oring I darn near sxxt myself. I have been looking around to see if I could purchase it else where. Im not giving someone $50.00 for a oring. The unit is made in China FYI


Just a heads up on the o-ring. If your o-ring is like the one on the right make sure the cavity side of the ring is facing down when installed... The ring expands out to create the seal. It should last many years.... Whats the diameter of the ring and what type







Joe


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

On the Northern Tool stuffer, the 3/8" stuffing tube is perfect for 19mm snack sticks.  It doesn't come with it but one for an F. Dick stuffer fits it perfectly, such as http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_123&products_id=434   (currently sold out, but check with other suppliers for it also).

The 5 lb'r is as well made.  The nylon gears could strip out if mishandled however, trying to push out the very last ounce and cranking too hard.  Easy fix is to get dowel rods that you can push out the remaining left in the stuffing tube after removing it with casing still attached.  Shown here:






 


mds51 said:


> I am just starting to look for a stuffer. Does this brand have extra tubes available for smaller items like snack sticks? Also for someone who is doing small amounts of Sausage making is the 5 pounder as well made except for the metal gears? I continue to learn more about this fun hobby thanks to this great forum. Thank You ALL!!! mds51


----------



## mds51 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank You for the response and information on the 5 pound stuffer. We now have a Nothern Tool Company in Oklahoma City and i will check out both sizes. The dowel rod idea looks like a winner and simple way to get all the goods out. Once I get either unit I will see if a flared piece of SS tubing will fit in the 3/8 tube for snack sticks or just fit on the unit. Your advice had made my purchase decision a lot easier. The forum has saved me a lot of time on trial and error for both purchases and the actual smoking of expensive meats and fish and cheese.  The forum has been the best site for my restarting of this great hobby. A big thanks to everyone!!!  mds51


----------



## jimmyh (Mar 23, 2012)

This stuffer comes in many different brandings. I looked at the one in Northern Tool as well as Scheel's Sporting Goods in Fargo, ND. Huge price difference and the only actual difference was the sticker on the side. I ended up walking into Gander Mountain in Fargo and saw the very same stuffer with Gander Mountain branding for less than Northern Tool. The sale price was $170 (just before Christmas). Moral of my story...watch the pricing and compare the actual stuffer. The Northern Tool stuffer is a good buy but the LEM branded stuffers of the same style are extremely overpriced at some of the retailers out there.

Looks like the current pricing is the same at the two locations. Gander may have made a special purchase last fall as they have a whole pallet of the 15lb on the showroom floor.

http://search.gandermountain.com/?D=sausage+stuffer&Nty=1&N=0&Dk=0&Ntt=sausage+stuffer

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...=mode+matchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial


Pops6927 said:


> I would recommend the one I have, which is 15 lb. SS stuffer from Northern Tool with heavy duty metal gears.  It is built like a truck, believe me!
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065
> 
> ...


----------



## mds51 (Mar 23, 2012)

Will the LEM tubes fit the Northern Tool Units? Even though the LEM  are overpriced at our local Bass Pro Shop, they have a good selection of tubes and other accessories.  mds51


----------



## jimmyh (Mar 23, 2012)

I am quite certain that the LEM stuffers (of this style) are identical and the tubes should fit very well.


----------



## kagy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope someone's still following this thread.  I have an MTN and have busted that ridiculously expensive O ring.  It's either replace it or look for a new stuffer!  Problem is, I can't find a source for parts.  Anyone have a company or telephone number for me?


----------



## kagy (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope someone's still following this thread.  I have an MTN and have busted that ridiculously expensive O ring.  It's either replace it or look for a new stuffer!  Problem is, I can't find a source for parts.  Anyone have a company or telephone number for me?


----------

